# Trouble with Unsubscribe



## HeavenShallBurn (Dec 23, 2007)

I went back to delete some thread subscriptions but I can't get the unsubscribe link to work.
I just keep getting this error message

_Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58_

Since this is the first time I've tried to unsubscribe I don't know if this has happened before but it looks like a bug to me.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 23, 2007)

It's probably related to the problems with subscribed threads, so it's not surprising.  I think this is the first time anyone's ever called out unsubscribe as well though.

It will be fixed when ENW2 comes out.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, just figured if it was a problem it should be reported.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh, absolutely!

To further expand... first, I am not a moderator.  I just read Meta a lot   .

That said, the way I understand it is that at some point, a choice had to be made between maintaining the current site and working on the new version.  I gather that the amount of work needed to fix the current site was preventing progress on the new site, and it was decided to work on ENW2 rather than fix the current site.  Since ENW2 missed the first deadline, Morrus, Michael Morris, et al have decided not to announce a release date.

I don't know that you will be able to unsubscribe... but check some of the threads on subscriptions, there are some ways of dealing with this.  If you only use one home computer, you could always keep links to threads in the mean time.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 27, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> That said, the way I understand it is that at some point, a choice had to be made between maintaining the current site and working on the new version.  I gather that the amount of work needed to fix the current site was preventing progress on the new site, and it was decided to work on ENW2 rather than fix the current site.  Since ENW2 missed the first deadline, Morrus, Michael Morris, et al have decided not to announce a release date.




I am popping to say that thread subscriptions aren't working. If what you suggest is true, I am more than happy to deal with it. =)


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 28, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am popping to say that thread subscriptions aren't working. If what you suggest is true, I am more than happy to deal with it. =)




That's a known problem.


----------



## Hairfoot (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, my hat of subscriptions know no limit.  And now I've added another one.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 28, 2007)

ENWorld is running under 3.7 on dev.  I'm finishing the skin tonight - I'm doing a very, very basic conversion not attempting to build in the overly complex skin I had in place earlier this month. As soon as I have a news page in place we'll look into doing a partial relaunch under that code base. No timeline yet.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update! =)


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm doing a brief public beta of en2 now - just the forum area.  I want to make sure vbulletin 3.7 is going to behave itself before moving on to news and reviews.

http://dev.enworld.org/forum/index.php


----------

